# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Интересные факты

## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare



----------


## xakangel

В последнее время кажется, что вокруг все разом немного отупели. На дворе финансовый кризис, нефть уже меньше 100 долларов/баррель, а людей интересуют только http://www.anti-facebook.com/content...eli-znat-o-nih их статусы в Контакте, да технические новинки, которые можно прикупить. 

Никто почему-то не интересуется, как Рузвельт http://www.yspeshno.ru/content/ruzvelt-rol-v-istorii вышел из кризиса в своё время. Или тем, что такое валютный рынок и как его нужно анализировать http://www.forextrade-blog.ru/ Все предпочитают тихо мирно плыть по течению, прямо к водопаду, а дальше будь, что будет. Неудивительно, что мы хреново живем.

----------

